# Mylar vs Plastic bags for food storage



## 5.56 (Mar 7, 2012)

another question on food storage. There are these seal a meal machines that you use plastic to seal food for later usage, but I was wondering if there is a difference between the mylar and plastic? From what I read mylar does not have to be all silver like you see with balloons etc. Those bacon bits come in mylar bags and they are clear, so I was wondering if this is the same thing?


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Plastic bags, like ziploc bags are fine for short term storage. For long term storage use Mylar with oxygen absorbers. The plastic will eventually allow air in and doesn't protect items from light. The Mylar bags protect from light and air and will allow you to preserve food for decades.


----------

